# Closest DH or bike parks to Luxembourg?



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Just moved here and while the scenery is nice and I've been enjoying some longer XC rides, coming from Seattle/Whistler area I'm missing some decent descending. Any tips on places to check out close to Luxembourg? Trying to plan a couple weekend trips too, so driving a bit won't be a problem either. Thanks!


----------



## Justachillin2 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm near you in Trier. Check out WorldBikeParks.com | The ultimate guide to mountain bike parks around the world for all the parks here in Europe. I have been to this one in Belguim. FR - Bike Park Ferme Libert Malmedy It has a tow bar back up to the top. It's not too long of a course but something to do. Another one that is closer to you is right up the autobahn on A1 past trier. MCM Trailpark Mehring/Mosel | MTB Club Mehring e.V. | Kammerwald Mehring This is the one we go to quite a bit. It's free! The only down side is during the week there isn't a lift back up. On the weekends there is a shuttle for a small price.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------

